# Looking for UK player wanting DA 1/2 of starter set.



## Storm of Iron (Nov 18, 2010)

Title says it all really I will be ordering a set of Dark vengeance on the 7/9/12 when I get paid for this month (asap will be sent 1st class same day I get if not in work when it arrives) and looking for someone who wants to trade the DA for CSM as I don't fancy putting 2DA on ebay i'd rather give the good people @ heresy a look in 1st. 

edit: it will NOT be the limited ed. version that I order. 

SoI


----------



## Storm of Iron (Nov 18, 2010)

Thread Closed, decided to bite the bullet and get limited ed. box and try get my girlfriend into 40k  

SoI


----------

